# What is causing right misses



## pudgester (Jul 2, 2012)

I have been struggling with missing right the past month or so... it kind of goes in spurts in each shooting session. I'll be shooting groups right down the middle and then the next group will be a foot and a half right of the middle, and then two groups later I'll be right down the middle again. I check my string alignment on my face and on my bow each shot, so I think I'm all right there, but I could be wrong. Is there something I'm missing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

A foot and a half???? 
Could only be demons, you need an exorist, a Voodoo Doctor, and every shaman you can find. 
Oh man, your toast!


----------



## fingolete (Jun 9, 2016)

Check wich eye you're using!!! A small blink on the non aiming eye might help! Such miss only happens to me when using incorrect eye.
Check bow hand relaxation and correct grip.
Check string hand relaxation. No other things come to mind right now.

Don't worry. You need no doctors!

Keep shooting focused and relaxed!!

Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

If you are shooting at 70m, a foot and a half miss is not at all egregious. It can be caused by many things, but my pick is a bow cant. It happens to me as well. All is going well and all of a sudden I've shot a very nice group in a different place than I was aiming. If you can group, you can shoot. Keep at it.


----------



## akfeathers82 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm finding that if I'm hitting to the right that I need to focus on my back. I'm at a point where I'm fairly consistently engaging my back without really thinking about it, but I still have check in once in a while and refocus. That usually clears it up for me. If that doesn't help then I've probably collapsed my shoulders, that sends me to the right as well.


----------



## pudgester (Jul 2, 2012)

midwayarcherywi said:


> If you are shooting at 70m, a foot and a half miss is not at all egregious. It can be caused by many things, but my pick is a bow cant. It happens to me as well. All is going well and all of a sudden I've shot a very nice group in a different place than I was aiming. If you can group, you can shoot. Keep at it.


That's what I thought to, but then I consciously overcompensate, and I still miss right. It drives me crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

I have two reasons....bow hand pressure is one. If I point my thumb at the target, it usually fixes it. Another is my drawing elbow. Sometimes I don't quite get it back all the way in line


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 17, 2016)

Have you tried to deliberately aim with the wrong eye and see if that produces the same right miss?


----------



## Jalthi (Aug 14, 2016)

To echo what akfeathers said, for me missing right is often due to too much stringside bicep involvement. Thankfully? it is usually accompanied by a rather obvious and sloppy follow through and thus easy to identify.

Focusing on using my back muscles (not a fan of the rather nebulous back tension term) through expansion and release helps me clear it up. 

It most often crops up at the end of a session for me when form is starting to give way to simply getting the arrow through the clicker.


----------



## blackrooterpig (May 12, 2010)

If you are collapsing right at the shot , that would change everything.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

You are doing something different. To just start guessing without actually watching you shoot would just be that. Guessing.

That's what a good coach is for.

You don't have nearly enough info in your initial post or follow ups for anyone to really diagnose. 

Read my sticky thread and fill in some gaps and some of the coaches might be able to help. 

Already mentioned 70m a foot is not bad. A lighter DW and wind drift can do that.

Groups are a good thing. It Means you are doing something right. Maybe it is just reading the conditions. Keep at at.

DC


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

I've had some issues missing left past 45y (like 1/2 a Field face left). I recently dropped draw weight and think my arrows are now slightly stiff, even though they bareshaft fine to my mid crawl of 30 yards, I've also had some pain issues with my elbow and figured the combination of a slightly stiff arrow and not getting a good 50/50 balance (subconsciously protecting my elbow) at anchor is pulling my arrows off course. When I work the shot properly the arrows fly right down the line. 

It's been driving me a little crazy because it wasn't happening every day and just couldn't pin the cause down.


When you make small changes to equipment or Form you should always go through the tuning process to make sure everything is fine. Get someone to check your Form, if it's good then check the tune again, even if you thought it was fine last time you did it.


----------



## pudgester (Jul 2, 2012)

I think I finally figured it out. I think I was sinking my neck too far into my shoulders, and keeping my shoulders too high... I focused on keeping my shoulders down and head up and relaxed, and didn't have any right misses. 

Hopefully this is the cure, but I guess I'll find out for sure over the next couple sessions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

That would cause it.

I will personally always look for form problems for your original post symptom. 

So.. High shoulder, almost always causes a short draw. if you are shooting with a clicker (which we have no idea still by the way) then in order to get through the clicker there is almost always an "over pulling" with the bicep or drawing hand pulling the bow to the right. 

Just a thought for your continued work on this.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

fingolete said:


> Check wich eye you're using!!! A small blink on the non aiming eye might help! Such miss only happens to me when using incorrect eye.


For a right handed shooter, shooting with a right eye, this would be backwards. Right eye Right handed, peeking with the left eye would cause left arrows. 

DC


----------



## pudgester (Jul 2, 2012)

dchan said:


> That would cause it.
> 
> I will personally always look for form problems for your original post symptom.
> 
> ...


I am shooting with a clicker. I think I was just getting sloppy with my form, and not focusing on pulling through with my back and letting one bicep tension slip in there.


----------



## fingolete (Jun 9, 2016)

dchan said:


> For a right handed shooter, shooting with a right eye, this would be backwards. Right eye Right handed, peeking with the left eye would cause left arrows.
> 
> DC


You're right. My bad.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sevanseriesta (Jul 7, 2017)

Glad you were able to figure it out. I would have said Wrong Eye also. This is always a huge issue with the kids I work with.


----------

